# Diesel Truck Questions



## Filou (Jan 16, 2014)

Is it better to use a diesel truck for towing a horse trailer?

What should I expect as far as lifetime mileage for a diesel? I've heard different things...

How are the maintenance costs for diesel different from gasoline?

I know this isn't exactly the best place for these questions, so if there's a better spot please move this thread. If not it seems like this is a good place to start my search for understanding.


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

I have a diesel Dodge Ram 2500 and it is wonderful to tow with especially with heavy loads and lots of hills. Depending on how large of a trailer you are pulling will make a lot of difference in your decision. I also have a second Dodge Ram 2500 that is gas and it is fine with smaller loads if the hills are not too frequent. As far as regular maintenance an oil change on the diesel requires 3 gallons of oil where the gas is 6 quarts so it is quite a bit more expensive to change oil. When empty the diesel gets about 20 mpg where the gas gets 13-14 mpg. The newer eco gas trucks do much better and are probably comparable to the diesel on mpg. Either way a 2500/3/4 ton tows much easier and handles trailers easier than the 1500/ 1/2 ton models. If you are only towing a 2 horse trailer and only towing occasionally the gas would work just fine and would be much cheaper.


----------



## QueenofFrance08 (May 16, 2017)

Like @ksbowman we have both a gas and a diesel 2500 Ram (I thought we were the only ones!). Ours are older, 04 gas and 06 diesel so newer models may be different.

The diesel is MUCH better at towing. We tow a 4 h 9ft shortwall LQ trailer with it and you can barely tell it is there (unless you're turning of course but that's not the truck's problem!). I also in the winter use the diesel to tow my 2h steel weekender but in the summer I use the gas truck and I can definitely tell the difference. The gas has much more problems speeding up and going up any inclines. 

We had initially bought the gas truck after a problematic diesel experience (avoid 6.0 Fords at all costs) hoping for less maintenance/repair costs as it is true that diesel's are much more spendy to maintain and fix. However, I do not see myself not having a diesel again after getting our Ram based on how much better the towing abilities are. 

I would expect us to get at least 400-500k miles out of this truck unless the body rusts out first (MN is not kind to vehicles). It currently has 175k miles and runs perfectly!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I've had both the 2001 gas Ram 2500 2 wheel drive gas and the 2011 diesel Ram 2500 4 wheel drive. I've also had a 99 Ford F250 Turbo Diesel (the GOOD 7 liter engine) 2 wheel drive. The Diesel Ram gets the best mileage of all 3. 

The Ford had the best fittings (no rattling doors or windows), the diesel Ram & Ford tied on towing capabilities. I never tried to pull anything with the gas Ram, it just wasn't in the same class for all that the specs were supposedly the same. I had several problems with the turbo on the Ford and ended up with it catching on fire which was the end of it for me with that truck. You don't get to try to burn down my hay barn but once. 

The 2011 diesel Ram has had several recall issues but no actual mechanical problems, EVER, that were not on recall. The doors rattle like crazy and while it's a quieter diesel, everything else is quite a bit noisier than the Ford. The gas one had the same noise issues. That said, I still love this configuration of Dodge trucks. However, based on the number of recalls and how long Dodge took to get the parts to the dealerships, I will never buy another Dodge. Their customer service has just not been good enough.

I've never tried a Chevy, so no pros or cons for that. 

Diesel vs Gas? Diesel every time. Yes, it tends to cost more (but if you use the mfg coupons for your oil changes it brings it down quite a bit). I found that regular repairs also cost more on the Ford but since I've never actually had to pay for a repair on my Dodge, can't answer though I have no doubt it would probably be similar. The good news is, the repairs were a lot less frequent than on the gas models. The mileage on the Ford was close to 400,000 before the electrical fire. 

I don't travel as often or as far in my current Dodge so only have about 82,000 on it. As long as I keep on top of routine maintenance and oil changes, I have no reason to think I won't get that on this truck too, just gonna take me longer to get there. 

Oh and 4X4 vs 2X4, 4X4 every time. I have to say I prefer the old style manually locking hubs to the new ones that are automatic but that's just me. I have a hard time trusting the automatic ones, though I've never actually had a problem where they didn't lock when they should or didn't unlock when I took it out of 4X. Just personal preference. I also prefer manual transmissions over autos.


----------



## Filou (Jan 16, 2014)

Ok, it seems like if I can find a diesel with around 200k miles or a gas for the same price with 100k miles that it would be a good idea to go with the diesel for that extra power.

Thinking I can get something for 9-12k that can work, then it doesn't matter too much what trailer I get, at least for my needs with 2 horses. (10k TC would suffice for anything I can think of needing)

Thank you for that info!

I found this truck that seems tempting... thoguh it's gas not diesel.
Ford 1996 F250 XLT 7.5 - $10,999 66k miles private seller... seems like it's got the grunt that a diesel would have...


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Filou said:


> Ok, it seems like if I can find a diesel with around 200k miles or a gas for the same price with 100k miles that it would be a good idea to go with the diesel for that extra power.
> 
> Thinking I can get something for 9-12k that can work, then it doesn't matter too much what trailer I get, at least for my needs with 2 horses. (10k TC would suffice for anything I can think of needing)
> 
> ...


It's the good engine but as a gas, it's not going to have the muscle the diesel will. Diesels are pulling beasts. I'd have the Odometer checked to make sure it's not been fiddled. I would be VERY suspicious of a truck of that age with that little mileage. Something doesn't add up.


----------



## Fuddyduddy1952 (Jun 26, 2019)

If you see something you like and know a mechanic I would have them check it over.
Paying a mechanic for inspection could save you a ton of money. Mechanic would have a scanner they connect to check mileage, etc. 
If a seller doesn't want a mechanic checking it over, maybe a carfax check (for accidents, etc), walk away...that would be a red flag for me.
Kelly Blue Book you can look up the value.
As other's said, diesel has the torque (pulling power). It all depends on it's intended purpose, load, distance, hills, etc.

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Filou (Jan 16, 2014)

Def. going to have a mechanic look it over. I'm seeing a lot of carfax, should I have a mechanic check it over if I'm buying from a dealership and it has a carfax report on it?


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

I have a 2013 Ram 2500 diesel. I LOVE my truck, but am currently looking into maybe upgrading to a 1 ton. 

I haul a 3H aluminum LQ trailer with my truck and I can definitely tell something is attached, but my truck actually does a decent job hauling it around. My favorite feature on my truck is the exhaust brake. 

This year was the first year diesel has been cheaper than gas since I bought my diesel truck. It is expensive to fill, but I get close to 1000km per tank (when not hauling). 

There is more maintenance with the diesels and it does cost a lot. I do most of my own maintenance, so I save a lot of money there (oil change, fuel filter, air filter, tire rotation). And I buy all my filters when they are on sale. 

Since my diesel is a 2013, I am having issues with the emissions sensors. That is one downfall I have found. If you are looking at older trucks you likely won't have any of those issues. And yes, the diesels are known for lasting a long time. Of course, they all have their own problems (Dodge's have front end issues, as well as transmission issues, but the cummins normally will go forever). 

Aside from the sensors I haven't had any issues (mechanically) with my truck. As long as I am hauling on a regular basis I will always have a diesel.


----------



## Filou (Jan 16, 2014)

Diesels
2003 Ford F-250 Lariat 4WD 187k mi $13,888

2006 Ford F-250 XL 4WD 114k mi $14.5k

Any thoughts on these?


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

Filou said:


> Diesels
> 2003 Ford F-250 Lariat 4WD 187k mi $13,888
> 
> 2006 Ford F-250 XL 4WD 114k mi $14.5k
> ...


I am not super familiar with the Fords (I am a Dodge person...hahaha), but in general I usually go for the truck with the lowest miles. Unless you are super particular about trim. I have been looking at 1 ton trucks and it is super frustrating as seems no 2 are the same with trim/options, etc. 

I have never taken a vehicle to a mechanic ; and if I buy from a reputable dealer, they will do an inspection on them before selling. I DO take someone very knowledgable about vehicles with me when I shop for used vehicles (I have mechanics in my family). I did buy my Toyota Tacoma used off a guy from Kijiji - it was a pretty spontaneous purchase. I didn't have anyone come look at that truck with me and it actually ended up being a great truck- I think I got very lucky.


----------



## charrorider (Sep 23, 2012)

Diesel engines develop more torque. So they are better for pulling. Maintenance is higher on a diesel, as best I can say. I don't know about the gas mileage comparison, since I've never used a gas truck to haul. In my part of the country diesel fuel is more expensive. A lot of the early Ford diesels after they started using turbos had problems. But i had a 2004 that never gave me any problems. I also had a newer Lariat that I hated. That truck cost me a lot of money. Out of the two you're considering, I take the 2006. But the bottom line is that one has to choose between the power of a diesel versus the more economical gas, but much less power.


----------



## ladygodiva1228 (Sep 5, 2012)

Filou said:


> Diesels
> 2003 Ford F-250 Lariat 4WD 187k mi $13,888
> 
> 2006 Ford F-250 XL 4WD 114k mi $14.5k
> ...


Unless they have the 7.3 in them which I know the 06 doesn't as the 7.3 was discontinued in 03, but some of the 03's have the 6.0 and they aren't that great. The prices are rather high in my opinion. My husband has 3 7.3's and the most he paid was $6500 for his 03 and it had 110K on it. 

What area of the country are you in? I'm in the North East so prices maybe more or less in different areas.


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

QueenofFrance08 said:


> Like @*ksbowman* we have both a gas and a diesel 2500 Ram (I thought we were the only ones!). Ours are older, 04 gas and 06 diesel so newer models may be different.
> 
> The diesel is MUCH better at towing. We tow a 4 h 9ft shortwall LQ trailer with it and you can barely tell it is there (unless you're turning of course but that's not the truck's problem!). I also in the winter use the diesel to tow my 2h steel weekender but in the summer I use the gas truck and I can definitely tell the difference. The gas has much more problems speeding up and going up any inclines.
> 
> ...


 Too funny I thought I was the only one with two! My gas is a 01 with a 5.9 gas and my 05 is a 5.9 diesel. the difference in pulling power is like night and day. The reason I chose the 06 is the 5.9 motor was pre-emission changes and I bought it from a guy that never drove it and kept it in a barn with collector cars. It only had 48,000 on it when I bought it 6 years ago. We got it because with had a drought here and had to sell off some cows. At the same time we were buying a 34' 5th wheel trailer to spend winters in in Florida. Wise choice as I can set the cruise control on 70 and it pulls it like a champ. Got to love those Cummins diesels they are pulling machines. A friend bought a 6.0 Ford diesel and had nothing but mechanical issues and finally got rid of it.


----------



## Fuddyduddy1952 (Jun 26, 2019)

Filou said:


> Def. going to have a mechanic look it over. I'm seeing a lot of carfax, should I have a mechanic check it over if I'm buying from a dealership and it has a carfax report on it?


If it's a reputable dealership in business for years, you know them and they have a service department they have mechanics already. 
This 93 F150 4x4, 4spd manual.I bought from a local dealership last year for $2,000. I put Farm Use tags and insurance on it. It was a one owner, lady had horses and it has three sockets in back for different trailer plugs, even a 5th wheel hitch in the bed. The glove box was filled with receipts where she had it serviced. It runs great. Downside is it has the 300cu in 6 cyl and 214,000 miles.
It serves a good purpose for me but I wouldn't want to go far or tow anything heavy with it.








Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## RMH (Jul 26, 2016)

2013 GMC 2500 4wd with 6.0 gas engine gets 10-12 mpg on local driving. When towing, mileage drops to 8-10 mpg. A couple times a year I'll haul a load of cattle with a combined weight of 22-23,000lb. Stopping is always more of a concern to me than going. With 2-4 horses in the same trailer the truck hardly knows it's back there. I never figured I tow often enough to justify the added purchase, fuel, and maintenance costs of a diesel. Of all the gas trucks I've owned I've never had an engine failure but body parts have rusted out, brake lines have rusted and I've had a transmission fail. With a diesel the engine will be great while the rest of the falls apart around it.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Filou said:


> Diesels
> 2003 Ford F-250 Lariat 4WD 187k mi $13,888
> 
> 2006 Ford F-250 XL 4WD 114k mi $14.5k
> ...


Be very careful and make darn sure all the recalls, all the repairs were done properly...
This is the time-frame of Ford trucks having major front end issues...
As for engines...
Those diesels have more starting power and blow a dark plume of filthy smoke hauling butt down the road...yup.
I can step on my gas engine gas pedal and make a darn fine path of rig too...
Remember that when hauling horses you _don't_ do pedal to the floor jack-rabbit starts nor slam the brakes on stop... :|

The one thing I will relay that no one else seems to have been touched with yet... *DEF filters.*
If they clog and fail which seems to be common, they are very expensive to replace...
My husband is a diesel truck mechanic and he does work and replace them far to often on most manufacturers he has mentioned. 
He said it is not uncommon the filter cost thousands of dollars to purchase plus the labor to diagnose and install....it is *not* something covered by extended warranties either but a cash outlay you need to do. 
He is so distressed by the filter stuff he will _not_ own a diesel truck, till they perfect the emissions system reliable and long-lasting and they are a long way from making that happen. 

We are down to one truck now as we just don't need two behemoth trucks sitting in the yard.
We kept our 2003 2500 Dodge Ram, 4x4 Quad cab with a Hemi gas engine and manual transmission, 8' bed.
Our truck we bought new so know the history of the vehicle. Truck has 97,000 original miles on it, never in a accident nor had any issues mechanically...
Except for replacing the battery and tires, nothing but routine upkeep has it needed...we are sure we have a exception to many peoples experience, but dependable, quiet and comfortable riding and great towing it is.
I've driven friends trucks of Ford, Chevy and GMC all in the same class range of capability...they all were similar and had pros and cons...
Do look carefully at anything you consider.
Do carfax reports and do have a independent mechanic you trust check it out carefully. 
Not every incident/accident is reported so know what you got by having eyes looking carefully.

One thing I did notice is with my 4 horse steel BP trailer, the Dodge brand, Ram trucks squatted down the least amount...Ford, Chevy and GMC all squatted with my trailer weight attached to their hitch. This is true with older and with much newer trucks so beware of what your exact ratings are as they do vary no matter the badge say 250/2500 _they are not all made the same for weight carrying capability._

On a personal note is...my gas truck doesn't sound like a cement mixer when starting nor must it be plugged in when really cold {glow plugs don't cut it folks keeping engine oil proper viscosity to protect on startup!} and my gas engine warms up in my driveway in minutes, not hour or more of stinky, noisy idling.
{Diesel engines truly only warm-up when in gear and driven, wheels turning going down the road!}
I also can go to any island at any gas station and today pay considerably less for gas then diesel...
Gas mileage on my truck around town in about 16 - 18mpg, towing doing a steady 65mph on moderate hills and flat terrain we averaged 12 -14mpg so pretty comparable think to a diesel isn't it?
I don't have a diesel anymore to look at towing records to be sure anymore.
The other thing to think about...so the diesel engine lasts for 300,000+ miles...gas trucks by me are road warriors at 225,000 and still hauling butt so not seeing the reason there yet...
Point is...the engine may last, but will the truck itself last. 
Is the frame still going to be as strong as needed, not rusting? 

Is the interior still going to be comfortable, clean and what you want to be driving around in? 

Is the truck body still going to be free of rust hidden? Check that undercarriage for hidden rot and all sheet metal for cancerous swiss cheese metal rot and bondo to make it look sweet when it is a rat possibly.. :|
Beware..

My husband just looked over my shoulder...he shuttered and said one more to give you pause...
This is a time of flooding in many parts of our country.._.deep flooding._
People dumped trucks quickly that were caught in floods from storms knowing the rot was going to happen and destroy from inside out everything including the wiring harness, computers and such...vehicles of age can have new titles made by registering a truck in a state that allows salvage to be retitled...you have no way of knowing so be careful of any used vehicle you check with a fine tooth comb looking for hidden cause once you buy it...the headaches are all yours.
And a extended warranty read very carefully cause it doesn't cover all you think it does either...beware came from the professional diesel mechanic.

Just more "somethings" to ponder and think about.
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

I had a 2004 F350 diesel as well @charrorider... it was a great truck, I guess I got lucky, had it 10 years, sold it with very low miles as I only towed with it. I now have another Ford F350 diesel and it's a towing machine... love it. Tow all over with it, and I never think about it if I see a steep climb coming up. I agree with someone else, I love the exhaust brake.... And yes a 4x4 is a must even if you don't think you would ever use it, if you need it you need it.

So far I've been very lucky with my vehicles... I haven't had any issues(knocking on wood furiously!). I do keep service up and I guess the diesel might be more expensive, not sure as I haven't owned a gas truck but my gas vehicles seem to be expensive as well! lol


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

A 4x4 is almost a must on a diesel as they are very front heavy and the slightest slick pavement i.e.( snow or ice) the will spin the back wheel very easily. Also on grass.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

ksbowman said:


> A 4x4 is almost a must on a diesel as they are very front heavy and the slightest slick pavement i.e.( snow or ice) the will spin the back wheel very easily. Also on grass.


I love my exhaust brake too, forgot to mention that. 

YES on the 4X4! Here in OK we have the red clay soil and we've buried the truck a couple of times in it. Anytime you get in slick, snotty conditions keep a wheel or 2 on the pavement if at all possible and put it into 4X4 BEFORE you start to dig yourself in. Once you do, you either have to winch out or let it sit for 2 or 3 days so the soil sets up and you can drive out. With the 2X4 trucks if it rains I just forget trying to move a round bale. With the 4X4 it's not an issue. If it snows the extra traction is absolutely necessary. 

To answer your question about having a truck inspected even at a dealership, I'd say you probably need it MORE at the dealership than from a private party. They can fix a vehicle up enough for you to never suspect an issue until you've bought the truck and then you find out there's something very expensive that needs fixing. Use a mechanic of your own choice, not the dealer's mechanic. 

I'd run from both the 2003 & 2006 trucks you posted here, just because of the 6.0 L engine. Those were a lot of headaches for people, haven't talked to one single person who had anything nice to say about them. 

Regarding the DEF filters, my diesel is a 2011 and at least in those Rams, it hadn't been put in yet. I would look for vehicles that pre=date those filters. I understand that they cause a lot of problems. My Ford did have to be plugged in to keep it warmed but my Dodge doesn't have that plug in feature and it doesn't have any problems starting on cold days, here in OK. We have some really cold days but are not an area like Montana, Canada, Alaska, so depends on where you are.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> It's the good engine but as a gas, it's not going to have the muscle the diesel will. Diesels are pulling beasts. I'd have the Odometer checked to make sure it's not been fiddled. I would be VERY suspicious of a truck of that age with that little mileage. Something doesn't add up.



I actually own a 94 Ford Superduty (like the original superduty) and I only have 67k miles on it! It was my dads, he bought it new, then gave it to me when I bought my farm. Its just lightly used as a farm truck, haul gravel and such. So it is possible for an older truck to have that low of miles!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

evilamc said:


> I actually own a 94 Ford Superduty (like the original superduty) and I only have 67k miles on it! It was my dads, he bought it new, then gave it to me when I bought my farm. Its just lightly used as a farm truck, haul gravel and such. So it is possible for an older truck to have that low of miles!


I know it's possible, but it's extremely rare and fairly unlikely. So, I'd check just to be sure.


----------



## QueenofFrance08 (May 16, 2017)

No to both those Fords. As others have said they have the 6.0 (possible the 2003 has a 7.3 in which case I would get that one) which is terrible. We owned ours for 8 months and it was not working at least 6 of those months and we put no less than $5,000 into parts for it (DH is a mechanic and did the labor). The price is indeed high if they have the 6.0 engines (there's a reason those are cheaper) but here in MN 7.3's still go for $18-$23k with 120-150k miles.


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

With regards to the DEF, I have a 2013 Dodge and I have to use DEF. My friend has a 2012 and she mentioned she didn't have to. Now, whether 2013 was when they made the change, or whether she had the DEF deleted, I'm not sure. 

I will say, the DEF hadn't been a major issue for me. I have to make sure my truck has enough fluid in it, just like with fuel. DEF isn't expensive to buy and a jug will last a long time. 

BUT, I am now having my sensors firing off codes and that is a huge headache. A new sensor is about $700. Up here we don't have the same emissions laws as in the US, so I have the ability to pay someone $1500 to have the whole system deleted and a new exhaust put in. 

It is something to think about though - once you get into the newer models, the emissions systems can be a huge headache.


----------



## Filou (Jan 16, 2014)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I know it's possible, but it's extremely rare and fairly unlikely. So, I'd check just to be sure.


The previous owner just used that older low mileage truck for hauling horses so I feel like it's likely the reason for the low mileage and price.


----------



## Filou (Jan 16, 2014)

QueenofFrance08 said:


> No to both those Fords. As others have said they have the 6.0 (possible the 2003 has a 7.3 in which case I would get that one) which is terrible. We owned ours for 8 months and it was not working at least 6 of those months and we put no less than $5,000 into parts for it (DH is a mechanic and did the labor). The price is indeed high if they have the 6.0 engines (there's a reason those are cheaper) but here in MN 7.3's still go for $18-$23k with 120-150k miles.


Thanks,
The Laramie has a 6.0L engine. Wah wah...

Really glad to hear what models years people have and which ones have issues and which do not!

Prices here are just higher than other places I guess!


----------



## Filou (Jan 16, 2014)

Ok, I found another

2005 Chevrolet Silverado 2500HD
LT Crew Cab Standard Box 2WD
6.6l 202,558 Miles

13k

2004 CHEVROLET SILVERADO 2500HD
190,000mi 4wd 14k


----------



## QueenofFrance08 (May 16, 2017)

I would avoid 2wd at all costs.


----------



## Filou (Jan 16, 2014)

Hmm I guess the 4WD is sold now!

The search continues!

Well they have a lot of f250s and 350s at that dealership. They just have a good selection and prices seem around right. 

2004 FORD F-350 SUPER DUTY
6l 4WD 180k miles 13k
Asked why the price was low and he said it was a trade in and didn't need much done on it...

He said something about the 2003-2007s needing the EGR system reset and that they do that to the trucks they get from those years that need it fixed. Does that fix the problem? He said it's an issue in about 30% of the trucks that were manufactured between those years. 

I'm always a little skeptical of things I hear. 

I am learning a lot here, what models to look for or avoid. I really appreciate everyone!


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

QueenofFrance08 said:


> I would avoid 2wd at all costs.


Ditto!

Since you are looking at Chevys as well: stay clear of older ones (up to 04), i.e. the Duramax LB7. They apparently have a problem with premature injector failure and require regular replacement (far from the 200k of later models). I don't have personal experience, but a guy I talked to (and let me say he _breathes_ Chevy diesels) strongly recommended to stay far away from them, except if I wanted to replace the injectors at a yearly basis :shrug:


----------



## jgnmoose (May 27, 2015)

Filou said:


> Hmm I guess the 4WD is sold now!
> 
> The search continues!
> 
> ...


That may be true, however the big problem from those years are the head bolts on the engine and the turbo. From what I understand there is a good aftermarket fix for these most people call "bulleproofing". Basically they replace the weak parts with better after market parts but that is several thousand dollars to have done right, almost new engine kind of money. 

I'm not a mechanic, I just drive em. Only have heard about this as being a Dodge guy I have a little envy of how nice Ford interiors are. Well cared for King Ranch edition trucks are really nice inside and the used 6.0L and 6.4L are usually more affordable... and now we know why 

Won't comment on Chevy/GMC as until recent year models I just didn't care for the body stye or much of anything else. They could be good reliable trucks, don't know. 

May be more trouble than it is worth or not, but consider looking outside your local market. Let's just say I noticed that in certain places a enormous smoke belching diesel truck is not exactly ïn style and the prices reflect that. If I had the cash handy I'd be the owner of a black sub 200k miles 2003 Ram 3500 dually in great shape that was thousands cheaper for sale in Seattle than TX


----------



## Filou (Jan 16, 2014)

It seems like a lot of people are happy with Dodge Rams. I looked at the rich people's trucks at the barn today and they seemed to be Dodge Rams. I watched some towing videos last night, and the best car was the dodge ram. I guess I can look and see if there are any of those in my ability. I'm also somewhat inclined to save for a few more months (even though we'll be out of fire season by then) to get something that's better, especially if I'm going to have it for a long time.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Keep in mind in your search Ford used the 6.0L Powerstroke for about 5 years, 2003-2008. The EGR issues were the main problem but also other expensive issues like head gaskets and turbos. If you are looking for an older diesel I would stay away from the 6.0L if you don't know the history of the pickup. The 6.0L doesn't hold up to the abuse and you may not know what had been maintained or repaired by previous owners. Also think about the resell value, 6.0L is known for it's issues and may be a pretty hard sell after you put more miles on it.

Again, if you're looking at an older Ford diesel I'd look pre 2003 with the 7.3L. I'm not really a Ford person but that would be my preference.


I have mainly drove Dodges and have had pretty good luck with them. I just sold my 2007 3500 6speed manual with the 5.9L for almost $20,000 as it is a desirable pickup. $4000 over BlueBook. The 5.9L had it's issues too, injectors, which isn't cheap. I have had a few pickups with the 5.9L and they all great fuel mileage, plus pre-emmissions(DEF). Highway MPG averaged about 17MPG, towing 14MPG.


I just bought a 2016 GMC Sierra 2500HD with the 6.6L Duramax because I have heard some really great things about the Chevys and GMCs. However I believe there are some years and models to avoid due to injectors and the DEF system.
I haven't towed with it yet but it does have speed and power. I am averaging 19MPG and love having the exhaust brake again. Mine has the Denali package so it is very cushy inside and moreso than the Dodge Laramie we had with all the bells and whistles.
I really don't miss having a manual transmission like I thought I would. And this is our first pickup that requires DEF which I have been avoiding but it being a newer pickup I think they have the DEF system bugs worked out. I know the early years had issues. I did a little research and use a GMC approved DEF and make sure it is stored properly and "fresh". DEF can go bad if stored improperly and cause DEF system failure. I have already put 4000 miles my pickup(1500 of that driving it home from TX) and have filled the DEF once. 2.5 gallons of DEF is about $15.



Moral of the story, do a little Googling when you find a pickup you're interested in. You'll see what years and models had problems, all makes have had their "lemons".


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

There a saying around these parts, comparing Cummins Diesel and Power Stroke. I won't say it here but if you want to hear it shoot me a message.


----------



## Fuddyduddy1952 (Jun 26, 2019)

I haven't read through all the 30+ replies but to the OP, my questions are 1) what size horse trailer 2) about how many miles/year 3) will this be your only vehicle, etc.
Have you considered new? Reason I ask there is a Dodge truck dealership about 10 miles away, I was looking at new trucks on their lot last year and it seemed like really good prices on the work trucks: white color, rubber floor mat, bare bones but great towing features. Prices were in the $25K range. New and a good warranty.
I had (wish I still had it) a 1996 Chevy Cheyanne manual shift, 350 cu in V8, vinyl bench seat, rubber floor mat (no carpet), it did have ac, otherwise stripped. I towed our drag cars on trailer with it, it was great. I ordered it new, traded it 10 years later with 50K miles. A farmer bought it next day.

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------

